# '94 Nissan Sentra SE-R: Good car?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

I've just test drove a 94 se-r the other day and am still contemplating whether I want to buy it or not. It's black w/faded areas, a huge dent in the driver side door, passenger-side door latch pops out of place (interior), water leakage into trunk and (when I asked about it) the owner said that 5th gear has popped out a couple of times on him.

The asking price is $3500, I got him down to $3300. But I'm worried about the 5th gear pop-out issue. Is this really expensive to fix and if so should I be able to take him down to an even $3000?

Please let me know what you guys think. Is this a fair deal? Everything else seems okay. He's put in new brakes, tires, a/c, water pump, battery and front axle. It seemed fine during the test drive but ya never know...(Also, is there anything else I should look out for?)

TIA


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

I would have to say that the price is high considering the problems that you say it has, especially the fifth gear pop out. this is atleast a 800 to 1000 repair, so if it was me, i would keep searching unless you want a project and got the cash.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

1slickser said:


> *I would have to say that the price is high considering the problems that you say it has, especially the fifth gear pop out. this is atleast a 800 to 1000 repair, so if it was me, i would keep searching unless you want a project and got the cash.    *


That's what I'm thinking...Just wanted to see what you guys thought...I guess I'll pass on it.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

i wouldn't pay over 3000 for it. All those problems will cost $$ and the clutch job when you swap the transmission has to be done. It is cheap to buy a tranny and swap it instead of having 5th gear re-done.

Brent Meints


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info coachflip, but I think I'll pass and wait for something else.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

how many miles were on the car?
from what it sounds it need couple grand in repairs (cometic/drivetrain)


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

where is this car at


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

i bought mine for 3200, no 5th gear popout, perfect paint, no tunk leak, drivers door had a slight sag, fixed with a little adjustment. what im saying here is, the car you are looking at is definitely not worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *i bought mine for 3200, no 5th gear popout, perfect paint, no tunk leak, drivers door had a slight sag, fixed with a little adjustment. what im saying here is, the car you are looking at is definitely not worth it. *


Yeah, I agree...Thanks for the reassurance. And damn, sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

i wouldnt buy the car unless it was selling for $2000. I bargained the price on my NX2K from $4500 to $2000 2 and a half years ago. No gear popout, 115k miles and runs strong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

the pop out is a problem... i'd go with the new tranny as well... the trunk leak happens frequently in b13's... usually it is a crack on the welding over the left rear whell well... i fixed mine with liquid nails... i've had no problems so far... a year later


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm selling my car if you are interested It looks just like an SE-R

1994 NISSAN SENTRA XE Coupe 2dr.
1.6L Twin Cam(DOHC)5 Speed. 113,000km(70k miles)
Burgundy Ext/Grey Int w/Factory options.
All original Manuals & Paperwork. Family Owned since New.

MODIFICATIONS:

Suspension Techniques Lowering Springs
KYB Struts
Enkei 15" Rims w/Bridgestone Potenza 195/50/15 rubber
*Above 3 mods under 1 month old*

Dynomax 2" exhaust w/dual DTM tips
K&N Filter/Bosch Plugs
Stillen Rear Spolier
Roadboy Fogs/Headlight Covers/Nissan Genuine Car bra
Tinted Windows. 
Alpine Car Alarm w/igntion kill
Competition Stereo System worth $2,600. 
Clarion/Cerwin Vega/Phoenix Gold
*Some Stereo equipment under 1 month old*
Comes with 2nd set of Wheels w/new rubber


Dealer Appraised at $6,000 w/ no mods

$6,200 USD w/ full stereo system 
$5,500 USD w/smaller stereo system 
$4,500 USD Original Rims/Stereo



[email protected]


----------

